# 10g Set up



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

2 female guppies, 5 tetras, 1 small cory, 2 loaches, and 2 small shrimp which grow no bigger then 1 1/2 inch.

Would this be ok for a 10g?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Cories are generally not "small" and like to be in groups of six or more...
Sorry.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, ill go without the cory.
What about the other fish/shrimp?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

The shrimp are fine I wouldn't go with corys and I wouldn't go with the loaches niether they get big. That would really be too many fish in a 10g anyway. But the tetras, guppies, and shrimps will do fine you could add a snail also.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It depends on the type of loach, if they're kuhlis than it's okay.

I would go with:

3 kuhlis
2 guppies
and a shrimp or two.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

And yes the kuhlis is the type of loach i was looking at.


----------

